# tattoo questions..... n show em off



## makeUPwhore (Jan 18, 2006)

welll manny mac  employees have the beest tattos ive ever seen ..... so if any of you have any feed back as in what shops they go to or what not please share mainly in the so. cal area por favor thanx ..... ohhh yea n share the tats on here tooo i love seeing em


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Jan 18, 2006)

don't work for mac but i get my tattoos at HB Tattoo in huntington beach.  have a long list of more to get done but on pause due to a deal i made, boo...
sorry for the blurry pics, these were taken 5 years ago...






 angel with first name on lower back





 koi on right ankle





 my last name on back of neck


----------



## msthrope (Jan 19, 2006)

i don't know CA geopgrahy, but kari barba is f'n amazing and well worth the trip even if you need to travel within the state a bit.  she won best tattooer of the year for a few years running at the national tattoo convention.  if my 70+ hours weren't enough for me, i'd be seeking her out for work.  her son's work is pretty hot too.

http://www.net33.com/tattoo/


----------



## makeUPwhore (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_i don't know CA geopgrahy, but kari barba is f'n amazing and well worth the trip even if you need to travel within the state a bit.  she won best tattooer of the year for a few years running at the national tattoo convention.  if my 70+ hours weren't enough for me, i'd be seeking her out for work.  her son's work is pretty hot too.

http://www.net33.com/tattoo/_

 



love love love her work .... 70 + hours .... i wanna see what you got hun .... but yesss i will def look into her ..... what does she charge btw ???


----------



## msthrope (Jan 20, 2006)

i have no clue what she charges; but whatever it is, she is SO worth it.  as far as i am concerned, price isn't an issue when it comes to tattoos - the good people charge more and tend to be a lot faster as well.  i have seen the guy i go to take 3 hours to do a piece better than someone that took 9 hours to do the same piece.  yeah, my guy might be $75 more an hour; but in the end i still pay less.  i figure when it comes to a lifetime investment, price shouldn't be a concern and if it is, you should just wait.

the photos are pretty crappy, but you asked for em...the hibiscus are in a band around my left ankle, the lotus in in my armpit and i have a matching one in different colors and with a diffferent character in the other armpit, the chrysanthemums are in a band around my right calf, and the mermaid is on my butt (we have done about another 1.5hrs on her since the photo to complete her).  i also have a full back piece and a dark, more protected mermaid on the other side of my butt - neither of which i have photos of.


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Jan 21, 2006)

these's are my tattoos

my first one 





the begining of what will be a sleeve





and my chest piece


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 21, 2006)

I know the one girl who used to work for MAC in Cali has some nice tattoos. She was on that Andy Dick reality show for MTV. I talk to her here and there online and I love her tattoo pictures.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 22, 2006)

Joe, I think I need to see more pics of that star tattoo (dirty grin)


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 22, 2006)

Ooooo, my favorite subject!
Ha, I'm soooo addicted.

This one's about a year old-Alice in Wonderland inspired:





This was my first one-a self portrait:





And my planned ones:
a VERY rough sketch-this one will go on my lower stomach, just above my junk.  I was supposed to get this done today, but I was too lazy to go to Am-Jam.  I'll do it within the next month though





And my most favorite one-my tax return will pay for this:
A chest piece with the Virgo & Libra on either side (where the trendy girls get the Nautical stars) and a Queen of Swords Tarot card in the center-just above my cleevage.  I dunno what I'm going to do to connect the three images yet.  I'm thinking the Virgo & Libra constallations, but I'll leave it up to my tattoo artist to draw it up for me

I'm planning yet another one, but I don't have anything but the theme finalized.  I want it to be ultra girly, but strong & solitary....but no image has come to me yet...anyone have any suggestions/wanna draw somethin out for me?



I got my Alice one & will be getting my next two/three at Inkstop Tattoo in NYC, on the Lower East Side


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 22, 2006)

I want a fairy on my lower back with outstretched wings. Or possibly angle wings on my shoulder blades. I think to do both it would clash, so i have to pick which one I really want. And I want 'La Dolce Vita' (the sweet life) in big script on my inner left wrist.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 22, 2006)

I freaking LOVE the curiouser and curiouser one!


----------



## litlaur (Jan 22, 2006)

MisStarrlight - I LOVE the "Alice" tattoo!

I posted pictures of mine - http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=36921

I also have GIR from "Invader Zim" on my left hip. I'm contemplating a Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy themed half sleeve someday.


----------



## lolly88 (Jan 22, 2006)

i have the zodiac sign for aquarius on my right shoulder blade.  it's also my gramma's sign, so it's sort of a tribute to her memory.


----------



## pucci (Jan 23, 2006)

I've got a cats face on my left hip. A stylised cat on my upper middle back. hello kitty on my inner wrist and a chinese symbol for angel on my foot.


----------



## makeUPwhore (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_i have no clue what she charges; but whatever it is, she is SO worth it.  as far as i am concerned, price isn't an issue when it comes to tattoos - the good people charge more and tend to be a lot faster as well.  i have seen the guy i go to take 3 hours to do a piece better than someone that took 9 hours to do the same piece.  yeah, my guy might be $75 more an hour; but in the end i still pay less.  i figure when it comes to a lifetime investment, price shouldn't be a concern and if it is, you should just wait.

the photos are pretty crappy, but you asked for em...the hibiscus are in a band around my left ankle, the lotus in in my armpit and i have a matching one in different colors and with a diffferent character in the other armpit, the chrysanthemums are in a band around my right calf, and the mermaid is on my butt (we have done about another 1.5hrs on her since the photo to complete her).  i also have a full back piece and a dark, more protected mermaid on the other side of my butt - neither of which i have photos of._

 



hun they r beautiful ..... yea i agree price isnt whats important its the job they do ..... ill def look into hey thanx 



keep the tat pics comming i love seeing them =) ill post mine shortly even tho i dont like it much im thinking of doing a color change to my flower .... is that possible ?


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jan 26, 2006)

san diego - GURU tattoo - artist: Atom Turk
Still have more shading and COLOR to go!! it's gonna be sweet.


----------



## litlaur (Jan 26, 2006)

the shading is amazing!


----------



## msthrope (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeUPwhore* 
_hun they r beautiful ..... i dont like it much im thinking of doing a color change to my flower .... is that possible ?_

 
thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




color change is possible depending on what color you have and what color you want to change to.  tattoo ink isn't like coats of paint; it's like mixing colors of paint.  if you have an orange flower, for example, and you just put purple over it, it's going to tend to look muddy.  you also can't really go from a dark color like navy to a light color like yellow.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_I know the one girl who used to work for MAC in Cali has some nice tattoos. She was on that Andy Dick reality show for MTV. I talk to her here and there online and I love her tattoo pictures._

 

that girl is awesome!! she is so beautiful!!! the one w/the black hair and a strip of color, right? her ink was amazing!!!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 27, 2006)

this is what i have on my back





i have a small tattoo on my ankle and another butterfly on my stomach.  Febuary 4th im going to get my chest done on the sides with three flowers in color on each side, then some black shading as the vines/leaves of the flowers. but it will reach from the top of the shoulder and down to the top of my breast. at least thats what i have in mind for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will post pics when i get it done.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 27, 2006)

adam barton is an amazing artist. he's done the work on the guys from avenged sevenfold, and i believe he also did much of atreyu's work. he's up in san jose though, so that might be a bit far for you to travel for some ink.

there's alot of really good artists in those little local parlours too, i've noticed. there's on near my house where the ex-vocalist of manntis works...he's pretty much fabulous.


----------



## reh (Jan 28, 2006)

sorry for those blurry pictures. :/
http://static.flickr.com/26/92142264_65270dd181_o.jpg

i want to own a full leg-piece someday..


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Jan 28, 2006)

my newest one
from last friday


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 29, 2006)

OMG I love adam bartons work! And I love that he's in my city, too! I plan on getting my first tat done by him one day. Everyones body art is amazing! I'm so jealous!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 1, 2006)

Fuck yes. adam barton's amazing. I'm getting my chest done by him and my x-boyfriend also has a chest piece from him. really hilarious, cool guy. good to hear there's some girls on here that know of him!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_adam barton is an amazing artist. he's done the work on the guys from avenged sevenfold, and i believe he also did much of atreyu's work. he's up in san jose though, so that might be a bit far for you to travel for some ink.

there's alot of really good artists in those little local parlours too, i've noticed. there's on near my house where the ex-vocalist of manntis works...he's pretty much fabulous._


----------



## kimmy (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 
_Fuck yes. adam barton's amazing. I'm getting my chest done by him and my x-boyfriend also has a chest piece from him. really hilarious, cool guy. good to hear there's some girls on here that know of him!!!_

 
hells yeah. i'm getting my chest piece done by his foolass too


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Feb 1, 2006)

*This was taken two days after I got so that is why you see it scabbing up!*


----------



## VaJenna (Feb 1, 2006)

i love all excuses to show off my ink. i will be starting my back soon, and then my legs. sooooo excited

my latest: 









my salvador dali





treble clef, my first tattoo ever









my ankles 

i also have hearts on my inner thighs,  but i wont show those on here


----------



## Tonitra (Feb 2, 2006)

Cool tat's people!

I've only got one; a blue OM symbol on my right inner wrist. I'm making myself wait a year between tattoos, but I can barely wait for my next one!


----------

